
How to Leave Company to Create Product They Need - ShannonEntropy
Suppose I am working for a startup, and working on an important product for the business. This product would also be useful for many other non-competing companies. I want to leave and start a company around this product. In what manner should I leave the company? Should I leave in secrecy and not expose my plan? Or should I include them in the plan and seek investment from them? The only thing I would be taking with me is what&#x27;s in my head; are there potential legal issues?
======
ShannonEntropy
Purely hypothetical BTW :)

~~~
neatze
without context, seems like you asking; what is best way to steal company IP
:)

~~~
ShannonEntropy
Not really. I suspect many engineers are in this position, but most choose the
low risk option of staying where they are.

Not exactly the same situation, but Anthony Levandowski definitely stole IP
while leaving Google. However if he had left and started Otto without stealing
proprietary lidar designs, I don't think there would have been a lawsuit
(unless there were not-compete clauses in his contract).

